# Babying an Eevee



## ShyEevee (Aug 5, 2016)

Uhm hi *nervous* I was wondering if any Mommies or female caretakers would be interested in doing an RP with me? Non-sexual of course. I'm still kinda new to FA so I don't really have any friends, but I'd like to make some if possible. Anyway, if your interested in an RP plz lemme know. :3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 5, 2016)

Sure I'll be ur friend.


----------



## ShyEevee (Aug 6, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I'll be ur friend.


*shy smile*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 6, 2016)

Do want to start a conversation?


----------



## ShyEevee (Aug 6, 2016)

Sure, what about?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

The hell did I just stumble into


----------



## ShyEevee (Aug 6, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The hell did I just stumble into


*blinks* someone wanting to do an rp making a friend? *tilts head*


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 23, 2016)

Can I be your friend?


----------

